# Anybody Else Want to Shark Tonight?



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Always willing to meet and fish with new people.

Planning on fishing this evening/night, Chicken Bone on the Gulf side.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Wish I was in town! Good luck! Catch em up


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I would but git assignment due tomorrow. Why sounds side? Gulf always gives a better chance


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Justin618 said:


> I would but git assignment due tomorrow. Why sounds side? Gulf always gives a better chance


Not Sound side, Gulf tonite.


----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

Boat or beach?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

MoganMan said:


> Wish I was in town! Good luck! Catch em up


I eagerly await pics of a Giant/Goliath Tigerfish... If Jeremy can nail'em, you can too.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

It's possible. I'm short on bait though .... all I got is two mullets in the freezer. How will I find you there?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

tibiasterrible said:


> Boat or beach?


Beach, we'll be yakking baits out.


AndyS said:


> It's possible. I'm short on bait though .... all I got is two mullets in the freezer. How will I find you there?


Tightlines has fresh Mullet, Bobos & Cownose.
Yellow yak on the beach, red bearded fat man with his son.


----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

ChileRelleno said:


> Beach, we'll be yakking baits out.
> 
> Tightlines has fresh Mullet, Bobos & Cownose.
> Yellow yak on the beach, red bearded fat man with his son.


So let me get this right. Ur gonna paddle something a shark could eat out (Kayakk) and put bait out for sharks? If im understanding u right i dont really understand how that seems logical? Im Just Saying thats ballsy!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

tibiasterrible said:


> So let me get this right. Ur gonna paddle something a shark could eat out (Kayakk) and put bait out for sharks? If im understanding u right i dont really understand how that seems logical? Im Just Saying thats ballsy!


You got it! Stick the bait in the yak with you, yak it out until you are as far out as you want it (anywhere from 100-300 yards for me) and you drop the bait and yak back to shore! It's a lot of fun in the middle of the night when it's rough surf and the moon is hiding behind some clouds!


----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> You got it! Stick the bait in the yak with you, yak it out until you are as far out as you want it (anywhere from 100-300 yards for me) and you drop the bait and yak back to shore! It's a lot of fun in the middle of the night when it's rough surf and the moon is hiding behind some clouds!


 
Thats crazy. So is it bloody cut bait or whole fish? How does it target shark specifically? Do u reel it in or just wait?


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

tibiasterrible said:


> Thats crazy. So is it bloody cut bait or whole fish? How does it target shark specifically? Do u reel it in or just wait?


Bait varies on what we can get our hands on, and it's hard to try and target 1 species of shark, most of them eat the same things. Once the bait is dropped you just wait, depending on what the bait is/what size it is depends on how long you let it sit.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

tibiasterrible said:


> So let me get this right. Ur gonna paddle something a shark could eat out (Kayakk) and put bait out for sharks? If im understanding u right i dont really understand how that seems logical? Im Just Saying thats ballsy!


Not as "_ballsy_" as swimming a big bloody bait out in the dark.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

tibiasterrible said:


> So let me get this right. Ur gonna paddle something a shark could eat out (Kayakk) and put bait out for sharks? If im understanding u right i dont really understand how that seems logical? Im Just Saying thats ballsy!


Take a big damned shark to eat my yak, specially while I'm beating him with my paddle.
Sharks have been known to taste test kayaks, most of the time it is just scratches, once in awhile a big shark may poke some real holes.
Guy in California had a Great White attack his yak.
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...y-attacked-by-shark-off-pacifica-state-beach/
It isn't common, but not rare either.


----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

ChileRelleno said:


> Take a big damned shark to eat my yak, specially while I'm beating him with my paddle.
> Sharks have been known to taste test kayaks, most of the time it is just scratches, once in awhile a big shark may poke some real holes.
> Guy in California had a Great White attack his yak.
> http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...y-attacked-by-shark-off-pacifica-state-beach/
> It isn't common, but not rare either.


Think ill just stick to my inshore gigging! (if the water ever clears up)

Course if all i had to do is just show up with bait and a reel and let u brave guys paddle out there then maybe?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

tibiasterrible said:


> Thats crazy. So is it bloody cut bait or whole fish? How does it target shark specifically? Do u reel it in or just wait?


I use a bloody cut whole fish when available. I did it last year for the first time and it was great. I put in with 4' surf and went out 200 yards into the ocean and dropped a big chunk of bloody fish heads. It was the first time I ever paddled a kayak in the ocean.


Hi, my name is Johnf, I'm a shark fisherman from Arkansas and I'm freakin nuts.:thumbup:


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

johnf said:


> I use a bloody cut whole fish when available. I did it last year for the first time and it was great. I put in with 4' surf and went out 200 yards into the ocean and dropped a big chunk of bloody fish heads. It was the first time I ever paddled a kayak in the ocean.
> 
> 
> Hi, my name is Johnf, I'm a shark fisherman from Arkansas and I'm freakin nuts.:thumbup:


Try getting dumped about 200 yards out at night after doing a 500 yard drop. Surf was easily overhead. Guynamedtom can vouch how shitty a night that was


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Justin, I can definitely say that was one night I was happy I kept getting dumped by shore before I could get in the yak...seriously MASSIVE waves! Definitely not a fun night for sharking! 
If you're looking for good shark bait, stingray chunks are usually the best since they bleed a lot and are very tough meat so the crabs can't eat them very rapidly like fresh cut fish.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

strongman said:


> Justin, I can definitely say that was one night I was happy I kept getting dumped by shore before I could get in the yak...seriously MASSIVE waves! Definitely not a fun night for sharking!
> If you're looking for good shark bait, stingray chunks are usually the best since they bleed a lot and are very tough meat so the crabs can't eat them very rapidly like fresh cut fish.


Lol, how did I forget about you. That night sucked. Surprised I even made it past the initial surf. 

Let's break in that 80w with that fresh line that someone just spooled for you :thumbsup:

I put a ton of line on that 80w.


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Sounds like a job for a massive Hammer!!! Yeah, that 80W looked nice with no line on it, but with about 1300 yds...WOW! :notworthy:


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

strongman said:


> Sounds like a job for a massive Hammer!!! Yeah, that 80W looked nice with no line on it, but with about 1300 yds...WOW! :notworthy:



I'd say roughly 1300. Maybe more. I just eyeballed it. Plenty of mono to yak out until you hit braid


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure my arms'd fall off if I yakked out til the braid! I'm usually good til about 600 yds or so. It'll take one massive shark to spool me now!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

You have more than 600 yards I'd say of mono. Definitely beefed up and ready for a big boy. Ton of braid too


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Well...







Y'all missed a good belly laugh and prize winning video.

The wind was blowing pretty good from the South East, with what passed for a low tide, combined to generate 2-4' foot shore break that was really close together.
Being relatively inexperienced I tried to get out without baited 20/0 circles hanging on the yak.
Smart move, as I tried and was dumped 6-7 times, I couldn't get my 13' fishing yak out.
Waves kept dragging me in backwards before I could make any headway.
I tried walking out a ways and climbing in, no go, some nice wave would catch me & roll me out.

We looked to fish elsewhere.


----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

*I knew it*



ChileRelleno said:


> Well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I knew that crap wasnt gonna work!!! LOL. Better luck next time


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

tibiasterrible said:


> I knew that crap wasnt gonna work!!! LOL. Better luck next time


Huh? It always works if you can get past the surf. It's not science


----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

*Joke*



Justin618 said:


> Huh? It always works if you can get past the surf. It's not science


JOKEing with him thats why i said better luck next time.


----------



## zimm (Jul 29, 2013)

Love it when the moon isn't up yet, you get 100 yds out and hit a low laying blanket of fog...


----------



## tjn1125 (Nov 2, 2013)

i have never been shark fishing but have wanted to try


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

> Well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go to hotel, watch videos on surf launching kayaks.

Fast forward...
Today at Ft. Pickens I ran baits out several times during the day.
Ran baits out at night at Margaritaville.
Handled today's surf launches/landings just fine, only got dunked once when I let the nose dig in while riding a wave.

Running baits at night can be a little spooky when you know how many sharks are out there


----------

